# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Restaurarios 2015

## Jonasino

II Congreso Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial






> Objetivos
> 
> El II Congreso Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial pretende ser el foro en el que los expertos en restauración y gestión fluvial de la Península Ibérica puedan reflexionar acerca del papel que la restauración fluvial debe desempeñar durante el segundo ciclo de planificación hidrológica, marcado por la Directiva Marco del Agua para el periodo 2015-2021.
> Temas
> 
> Es el momento de echar la vista atrás y llevar a cabo una reflexión sobre la forma en la que se llevaron a cabo tanto los primeros Planes Hidrológicos de cuenca como su principal herramienta en materia de restauración fluvial, la Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos, y sacar conclusiones que permitan mejorar la implementación de sus revisiones durante el segundo ciclo. En concreto, durante los tres días en los que expertos de la Península Ibérica e invitados internacionales intentarán alcanzar conclusiones acerca de:
> 
>     Evaluación del primer ciclo de planificación hidrológica según la mejora del estado de las masas de agua.
>     Integración de la Directiva Marco del Agua, la de Inundaciones y la Directiva Hábitat en otras políticas sectoriales.
> ...


Fuente: https://www.restaurarios.es/es/

----------

NoRegistrado (16-abr-2015),titobcn (17-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

